
I'm Patrick McKenzie (patio11). I make and sell software. Ask me anything - petercooper
http://inbound.org/discussion/view/i-m-patrick-mckenzie-patio11-i-make-and-sell-software-ask-me-anything
======
davidw
Wow, 6 points?! Sad:-/ There's a tremendous amount of advice there.

